# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطة المورد الاحلى مختصر المحلى للامام ابن حزم pdf

## ابن الذهبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اتحفكم احبابي بمخطوطة المورد الاحلى اتمنى أن تجد قبولكم ورضاكم 
وان ينتفع بها طلبة العلم 
في ملف واحد pdf على الرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/********/jBOoLNiX/___.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/113999085/4b31902/___.pdf.html


وهذا رابط آخر مفرق بصيغة pdf ايضاً :

http://www.4shared.com/file/QIDY1Bj3/1_online.html

----------


## صقر بن حسن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز

----------


## أبوبسطام

جزاكم الله خيرًا ونفع بك

----------


## ابوعبدالله احمد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

بارك الله فيك

http://www.4shared.com/file/QIDY1Bj3/1_online.html

----------

